# Limitless RDTA No joy in coils



## boxerulez

Guys 

2 Months in and I am yet to find a decent vape in my limitless rdta.

Luckily I have the Theorem with a notch as well as an XL tank keeping me going.

Attached see my last build. In the past i have done kanthal 26g twisted... tried the stock coils that cane with the rdta...now using, or trying to, twisted ss clapton from geekvape.

Built a dual 2.5mm id spaced coil. Wicking with Kendo Gold... before I tried Bacon V2 ... always the same.

Muted flavour verging on burnt taste but cannot be dry hit as I keep a close eye on saturation amd always look nice and wet.





《《Here my current build.




》》 Past build for reference.




》》 Old twosted Kanthal build.

Please critique and advise me guys. Is it my wicking? My coils? 

I always dryburn before wicking. Bought the ss twisted clapton to try it under TC and still no joy.

Notes...my 510 was overtightened and snapped off inside... lucky had a spare. managed to trim the thread and screw the spare pin back into my rdta. Would this affect my experience.

Because of this situation my 510pin sits virtually flush with outer so rdta does not read on my rx... can only run it on my Koopor plus 200w.

As I say i have tried TC as low as 100 then i get almost no cloud with bland vape...almost no flavour...
up to 310deg i just get burnt taste...

In wattage mode I tried between 40w and 100w with varying results.

None favourable.

Please HELP me.


Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporbud77

How far do your wicks go down the channel?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

vaporbud77 said:


> How far do your wicks go down the channel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


I have tried just below build deck...

Top of glass tube

halfway down glass tube with thinned ends currently and still no luck.

Sometimes I have wicked too thin and at this times I get some flavour but way wayyy too much spitback to enjoy the vape.

Specially with the small chamber the spitback is boiling hot.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

Do you have any regular A1 Kanthal ? Like 26g 

Do a simple 8 wrap around a 3mm id 

For the wicking you need to take a cotton bacon bundle and then snip off about a thumbs length. 

Then split the bundle into 2, then take 1 piece and split it again into 2 and take 1 piece and split it again, you will use the final 2 pieces of cotton. (you need basically be splitting it into an 8th) 

It seems like a little but it's the perfect amount for 3mm. 

Keep it staight and roll up one end to pull through your coils. Once through then pull it evenly and turn cotton till it's evenly spaced through the coil. 

Trim the ends at 45 degree and push down into the chamber. It shouldn't be thick and need not touch the base. I usually have it hover about 1-2mm

Then start to Vape around 40w and up it till you get to 60w.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## boxerulez

shaunnadan said:


> Do you have any regular A1 Kanthal ? Like 26g
> 
> Do a simple 8 wrap around a 3mm id
> 
> For the wicking you need to take a cotton bacon bundle and then snip off about a thumbs length.
> 
> Then split the bundle into 2, then take 1 piece and split it again into 2 and take 1 piece and split it again, you will use the final 2 pieces of cotton. (you need basically be splitting it into an 8th)
> 
> It seems like a little but it's the perfect amount for 3mm.
> 
> Keep it staight and roll up one end to pull through your coils. Once through then pull it evenly and turn cotton till it's evenly spaced through the coil.
> 
> Trim the ends at 45 degree and push down into the chamber. It shouldn't be thick and need not touch the base. I usually have it hover about 1-2mm
> 
> Then start to Vape around 40w and up it till you get to 60w.


Will clean my atty now and try a build like that. Spaced or tight wrap?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

boxerulez said:


> Will clean my atty now and try a build like that. Spaced or tight wrap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Compressed.

Dry burn it around 20w. Just pulse and squeeze it slowly


----------



## boxerulez

shaunnadan said:


> Compressed.
> 
> Dry burn it around 20w. Just pulse and squeeze it slowly












So far so good?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## vaporbud77

Looks good, Post a pic of the wick length


----------



## Feliks Karp

I can't tell from the angles, but may be your coils are too far from the centre, I'd try a bigger ID I usually dont go smaller than 3mm in my LMC and put them closer to the centre.. I usually fluff out my tails then cut them about 1.5/2 mm below the build deck you shouldn't be able to see them through the glass. Once they're primed and you put the filling ring back on, try to poke little spaces around the side of the cotton in the wicking holes.


----------



## boxerulez

vaporbud77 said:


> Looks good, Post a pic of the wick length


Well i skipped a step in the photo story.

Wick is about 2-3mm below build deck and same distance above top of glass.









Feliks Karp said:


> I can't tell from the angles, but may be your coils are too far from the centre, I'd try a bigger ID I usually dont go smaller than 3mm in my LMC and put them closer to the centre.. I usually fluff out my tails then cut them about 1.5/2 mm below the build deck you shouldn't be able to see them through the glass. Once they're primed and you put the filling ring back on, try to poke little spaces around the side of the cotton in the wicking holes.


Well i skipped a step in the photo story.

Wick is about 2-3mm below build deck and same distance above top of glass.









vaporbud77 said:


> Looks good, Post a pic of the wick length


Well i skipped a step in the photo story.

Wick is about 2-3mm below build deck and same distance above top of glass.









Feliks Karp said:


> I can't tell from the angles, but may be your coils are too far from the centre, I'd try a bigger ID I usually dont go smaller than 3mm in my LMC and put them closer to the centre.. I usually fluff out my tails then cut them about 1.5/2 mm below the build deck you shouldn't be able to see them through the glass. Once they're primed and you put the filling ring back on, try to poke little spaces around the side of the cotton in the wicking holes.


Well i skipped a step in the photo story.

Wick is about 2-3mm below build deck and same distance above top of glass.








Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## vaporbud77

I usually cut mine right at the top of the glass, currently have twisted coils and 2.5mm ID


----------



## boxerulez

Well. I popped some cream soda float.

No spitback. Lots of flavour and man the flavour. I havent tried this juice since I got rid of my Triton tank... and its a different beast on this build.

Quite a bit of throat hit in fact.

Oh and by the way I went 8 wraps on 3mm screwdriver dual.

0.54ohm

What should my next wire be? Rather go up to 24ga A1 or can i use the clapton to get this type of quality vape?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

Thanks guys. Now my 26ga Kanthal is almost finished 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeez

Hey guys.

Like @boxerulez, im also battlijg to get this amazing flavor. But i use an avo24.

Would the same build yield good results on the avo?

Ive tried claptons so far and ss 24ga single strand. I have 26ga kanthal a1.

@boxerulez my apologies for hijacking your thread


----------



## Juices_For_Days

I bought my RDTA at vapecon 3 tanks already through it dam thing is thirsty. Running 3mm Alien wicked just to below the glass kinda thick nice and sturdy and I have no issues what so ever vaping at 90 watts coming in at 0.20 ohms and I love it.


----------



## shaunnadan

boxerulez said:


> Well. I popped some cream soda float.
> 
> No spitback. Lots of flavour and man the flavour.  I havent tried this juice since I got rid of my Triton tank... and its a different beast on this build.
> 
> Quite a bit of throat hit in fact.
> 
> Oh and by the way I went 8 wraps on 3mm screwdriver dual.
> 
> 0.54ohm
> 
> What should my next wire be? Rather go up to 24ga A1 or can i use the clapton to get this type of quality vape?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk




24g is my personal favourite for tanks

Clapton wire is good but I find with these tanks I prefer to change out coils every few days for a crisp clean taste . with 24g wire it's cheap and easy to rebuild each day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Jeez said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Like @boxerulez, im also battlijg to get this amazing flavor. But i use an avo24.
> 
> Would the same build yield good results on the avo?
> 
> Ive tried claptons so far and ss 24ga single strand. I have 26ga kanthal a1.
> 
> @boxerulez my apologies for hijacking your thread



This is a simple standard build I like to use for testing out ANYTHING

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeez

shaunnadan said:


> This is a simple standard build I like to use for testing out ANYTHING



Thanks a great deal @shaunnadan 

You guys really do phenomenal work in helping guys like us who are finding our feet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zebeebee

boxerulez said:


> Guys
> 
> 2 Months in and I am yet to find a decent vape in my limitless rdta.
> 
> Luckily I have the Theorem with a notch as well as an XL tank keeping me going.
> 
> Attached see my last build. In the past i have done kanthal 26g twisted... tried the stock coils that cane with the rdta...now using, or trying to, twisted ss clapton from geekvape.
> 
> Built a dual 2.5mm id spaced coil. Wicking with Kendo Gold... before I tried Bacon V2 ... always the same.
> 
> Muted flavour verging on burnt taste but cannot be dry hit as I keep a close eye on saturation amd always look nice and wet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 《《Here my current build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 》》 Past build for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 》》 Old twosted Kanthal build.
> 
> Please critique and advise me guys. Is it my wicking? My coils?
> 
> I always dryburn before wicking. Bought the ss twisted clapton to try it under TC and still no joy.
> 
> Notes...my 510 was overtightened and snapped off inside... lucky had a spare. managed to trim the thread and screw the spare pin back into my rdta. Would this affect my experience.
> 
> Because of this situation my 510pin sits virtually flush with outer so rdta does not read on my rx... can only run it on my Koopor plus 200w.
> 
> As I say i have tried TC as low as 100 then i get almost no cloud with bland vape...almost no flavour...
> up to 310deg i just get burnt taste...
> 
> In wattage mode I tried between 40w and 100w with varying results.
> 
> None favourable.
> 
> Please HELP me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


I have exactly the same issue. Tastes like I have cotton in my mouth discusting 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris

same here.
bought an AVO 24 at vape con and one of those ring tubs with all sort of epic coils, claptons, aliens, twisted that spider that ect.
used a alien claptop, and the flavor was meh. plus the vape was so hot and i burt my lips from time to time.
cleaned it out and was ready to sell it.

then i decided to build what i use in my subtank mini.
24g 2.5mm ID, 5/6 wraps. spaced.

and boom full on flavour, decent hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

also bought my limitless rdta at vapecon and no issues thus far , using the stock coils and took it up to 135w no dry hits just thick dense clouds


----------



## shabbar

PeterHarris said:


> same here.
> bought an AVO 24 at vape con and one of those ring tubs with all sort of epic coils, claptons, aliens, twisted that spider that ect.
> used a alien claptop, and the flavor was meh. plus the vape was so hot and i burt my lips from time to time.
> cleaned it out and was ready to sell it.
> 
> then i decided to build what i use in my subtank mini.
> 24g 2.5mm ID, 5/6 wraps. spaced.
> 
> and boom full on flavour, decent hit.




missed you at vapecon bud


----------



## PeterHarris

shabbar said:


> missed you at vapecon bud


dude, it felt like i missed the entire vapecon 
i took some friends with, but with all the judging, i realized i spent about 1hr with them, and didn't see half to cool stuff at vapecon.

i just bought my normal monthly juice and the avo, cotton and so.

i only heard about the cool stuff from my friends afterwards, like the coffin with cigarettes in...


----------



## BODVAPE

boxerulez said:


> Guys
> 
> 2 Months in and I am yet to find a decent vape in my limitless rdta.
> 
> Luckily I have the Theorem with a notch as well as an XL tank keeping me going.
> 
> Attached see my last build. In the past i have done kanthal 26g twisted... tried the stock coils that cane with the rdta...now using, or trying to, twisted ss clapton from geekvape.
> 
> Built a dual 2.5mm id spaced coil. Wicking with Kendo Gold... before I tried Bacon V2 ... always the same.
> 
> Muted flavour verging on burnt taste but cannot be dry hit as I keep a close eye on saturation amd always look nice and wet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 《《Here my current build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 》》 Past build for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 》》 Old twosted Kanthal build.
> 
> Please critique and advise me guys. Is it my wicking? My coils?
> 
> I always dryburn before wicking. Bought the ss twisted clapton to try it under TC and still no joy.
> 
> Notes...my 510 was overtightened and snapped off inside... lucky had a spare. managed to trim the thread and screw the spare pin back into my rdta. Would this affect my experience.
> 
> Because of this situation my 510pin sits virtually flush with outer so rdta does not read on my rx... can only run it on my Koopor plus 200w.
> 
> As I say i have tried TC as low as 100 then i get almost no cloud with bland vape...almost no flavour...
> up to 310deg i just get burnt taste...
> 
> In wattage mode I tried between 40w and 100w with varying results.
> 
> None favourable.
> 
> Please HELP me.
> 
> 
> Hi boxerulez
> 
> I have attached the build that im running in my RDTA +.
> 
> Im vaping at 165w+ without a dry hit. you will see that i lift and fold a bit of the wick under the coil to help with the vapour.
> I also thine out the ends that go in the tank for better juice flow, this helps when vaping at high watts. will post some more pics when i re-wick it again.
> 
> Hope this helps.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RBoy

shabbar said:


> also bought my limitless rdta at vapecon and no issues thus far , using the stock coils and took it up to 135w no dry hits just thick dense clouds



Doesn't it burn your lips ?

At 60w my tank is very hot after 3 or 4 Vapes....


----------



## Nizaam

So I had the same issue with this rdta until I came across alien claptons...
Got me the wire shots at The Vape Shop for R100.00 x 10 shots. Played around with the shots and made me a 4 wrap at 0.21 ohms at 3mm if I remember correct. All I can say is wow wow wow. Flavour and clouds at its best. I was hitting it at 130w with no dry hits at all.
I kept the coils nice and close together and primed the cotton prior to vaping. I primed the coils a bit as well.
I will look for a picture of the build with the cotton and post it later.


----------



## BODVAPE

RBoy said:


> Doesn't it burn your lips ?
> 
> At 60w my tank is very hot after 3 or 4 Vapes....



Then you need to have more airflow to cool it down when you vape. If you are getting a dry hit with max airflow, then it means that you coil is not getting enough liquid when you vape. This is why i thin of the ends on the wick to help with juice flow.


----------



## BODVAPE

Nizaam said:


> So I had the same issue with this rdta until I came across alien claptons...
> Got me the wire shots at The Vape Shop for R100.00 x 10 shots. Played around with the shots and made me a 4 wrap at 0.21 ohms at 3mm if I remember correct. All I can say is wow wow wow. Flavour and clouds at its best. I was hitting it at 130w with no dry hits at all.
> I kept the coils nice and close together and primed the cotton prior to vaping. I primed the coils a bit as well.
> I will look for a picture of the build with the cotton and post it later.



if you like the Alien claptons, you must try the alien and the Fused clapton with 5 wrap @ 3mm get 0.13. AWESOME flavour and big clouds


----------



## shabbar

RBoy said:


> Doesn't it burn your lips ?
> 
> At 60w my tank is very hot after 3 or 4 Vapes....




airflow wide open , 1 to 2 second bursts and my lungs are full to capacity with vapour . I have finished a tank in under 10 minutes at this wattage .
at 50w i am able to take 5/6 sec draws with the airflow halfway closed and the juice consumption is not so bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nizaam

I have this same build in my limitless plus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BODVAPE

Nizaam said:


> I have this same build in my limitless plus



Im trying out the Tiger+Hive coil. same wrap, but must admit not as good as the mixed clapton build.


----------



## RBoy

I need a tutor :/


----------



## BODVAPE

RBoy said:


> I need a tutor :/


What you battling with man?


----------



## RBoy

BODVAPE said:


> What you battling with man?



Lol, where to start...

So I started vaping with an ijust 2. Nice cool vape with awsome flavour. I decided to upgraded as the ijust tend to leak and the 'mod' had to be replaced twice due to the button getting stuck.

So I got a Rx200s with a limited plus. Also have 30/24 Clapton wire and Bacon cotton.

I tried various builds with the above. The vape is either very hot with dencent flavour or cool with no flavour at all.

I also have a Simba tank - but the pre-build ceramic coils are hard to come buy apparently.

So, now, My R2500 worth of kit is gathering dust and I'm back to using the stuffed ijust.

That's the short version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

RBoy said:


> Lol, where to start...
> 
> So I started vaping with an ijust 2. Nice cool vape with awsome flavour. I decided to upgraded as the ijust tend to leak and the 'mod' had to be replaced twice due to the button getting stuck.
> 
> So I got a Rx200s with a limited plus. Also have 30/24 Clapton wire and Bacon cotton.
> 
> I tried various builds with the above. The vape is either very hot with dencent flavour or cool with no flavour at all.
> 
> I also have a Simba tank - but the pre-build ceramic coils are hard to come buy apparently.
> 
> So, now, My R2500 worth of kit is gathering dust and I'm back to using the stuffed ijust.
> 
> That's the short version.


Read up the advice I recieved. Back to basics. Get some A1 26 or 24ga. Build dual .5 or lower and enjoy.

Work your way up to higher watts to get used to warmer vape and then try the claptons and twisteds etc.

Saved my Limitless' life in my vapebox. Was ready to pass it on to someone else and revert to Subohm tank ...

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Afroman

@boxerulez Would you mind showing the build you have on it now? spaced or compact coils? and by the way have any of you do single coils builds in the rdta plus with some good ?


----------



## Caramia

This is my 3day old build on the Plus, twisted and fused Clapton @.20ohm, mellow vape at 60W:

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## boxerulez

Afroman said:


> @boxerulez Would you mind showing the build you have on it now? spaced or compact coils? and by the way have any of you do single coils builds in the rdta plus with some good ?









Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## BODVAPE

Im using the fused and alien Clapton 0.45ohm coils on both side. the build come to 0.12ohm, which is low , but if i want a cool vape, i would vape at about 85w-95w. i normally vape between 155w and 175w with that build. But like what @boxerulez said ''Work your way up to higher watts to get used to warmer vape'' lots of flavour and clouds. i build the wife Tornado RDTA with just a dual Alien Clapton, cause she also does not like the hot vape, she vapes at about 75w-85w max, and it is still a nice cool vape. Oh both of use are using the RX200

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MunG

Hey Guys,

Here is some pics of my new build 

I do not find those small tiny coils to be satisfying.

3MM Id, 10MM long Fused Clapton.

and let me say this, the flavor...wow

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

h


MunG said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Here is some pics of my new build
> 
> I do not find those small tiny coils to be satisfying.
> 
> 3MM Id, 10MM long Fused Clapton.
> 
> and let me say this, the flavor...wow
> 
> View attachment 66450
> View attachment 66451


hey @MunG what ohms is that


----------



## Chronix

@MunG Them fused claptons look awesome, did you make them or buy them?


----------



## MunG

@incredible_hullk 

1.8 ohm. Also at about 70 watts it fires fairly fast and its not hot at all. I can go up to about 120 and handle it but thats pretty hot vape but doesnt burn me.


----------



## incredible_hullk

MunG said:


> @incredible_hullk
> 
> 1.8 ohm. Also at about 70 watts it fires fairly fast and its not hot at all. I can go up to about 120 and handle it but thats pretty hot vape but doesnt burn me.


wow awesome..i bought geekvape ss fused clapton and battling to good resistance...


----------



## MunG

@Chronix those are made. The ones i have previously bought are topkek. The coil shots are also topkek but convenient. i made like 1 meter. Its anoying but well worth it. Those are kanthal. 24gauge x2 and 32gauge wrap. I have made ones with ni80 as well. But that resistance gets a bit low.


----------



## MunG

@incredible_hullk 

The geekvape ones are not half bad. But if you cand find stock... maak n plan en bou hom.
The wire i used is actually wire lol.

For daily vaping i actually prefer Normal clapton 26/32 better all day vape resistance. Stil good flavour.

@Chronix if you want to make clapton or fused check out grim greens setup i have that. Works like a charm. The awesome part is you can choose wat you want to make.


----------



## Chronix

MunG said:


> @Chronix those are made. The ones i have previously bought are topkek. The coil shots are also topkek but convenient. i made like 1 meter. Its anoying but well worth it. Those are kanthal. 24gauge x2 and 32gauge wrap. I have made ones with ni80 as well. But that resistance gets a bit low.



haha I wanna try make my own I have all the needed wire, but i have a drill that is almost older than I am and it has 1 speed which is full speed .. I guess it also could be a lot cheaper and a lot less time consuming to just buy off fasttech.com - I see they even have rolls of the most exotic wires


----------



## incredible_hullk

MunG said:


> @incredible_hullk
> 
> The geekvape ones are not half bad. But if you cand find stock... maak n plan en bou hom.
> The wire i used is actually wire lol.
> 
> For daily vaping i actually prefer Normal clapton 26/32 better all day vape resistance. Stil good flavour.
> 
> @Chronix if you want to make clapton or fused check out grim greens setup i have that. Works like a charm. The awesome part is you can choose wat you want to make.


i must try making it..i have the pilot coil maker which i got cheap cheap from sir vape


----------



## Dexter

Jeez said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Like @boxerulez, im also battlijg to get this amazing flavor. But i use an avo24.
> 
> Would the same build yield good results on the avo?
> 
> Ive tried claptons so far and ss 24ga single strand. I have 26ga kanthal a1.
> 
> @boxerulez my apologies for hijacking your thread



Best build I've had on my Avo is a twisted 26g stainless... Dual coil, 10 wraps a side


----------



## Juices_For_Days

I love my limitless 






Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bartart

I bought the limitless at vape on too, I'm a little dissapointed with the taste of the vape and the leakiness of it. Thanks for the advice posted in this thread I will try these tips. My issue though is that flavours seem to just taste bad compared to the same build and juice in my crius. I'm vaping below 50w on both the limitless does seem hot but not unbearable. I use mostly fruit flavours so maybe it needs something more biscuit based. I use simple 6 or 8 wrap kanthal for testing. I even added a super long drip tip to see if I get better results it didn't work


----------



## incredible_hullk

Bartart said:


> I bought the limitless at vape on too, I'm a little dissapointed with the taste of the vape and the leakiness of it. Thanks for the advice posted in this thread I will try these tips. My issue though is that flavours seem to just taste bad compared to the same build and juice in my crius. I'm vaping below 50w on both the limitless does seem hot but not unbearable. I use mostly fruit flavours so maybe it needs something more biscuit based. I use simple 6 or 8 wrap kanthal for testing. I even added a super long drip tip to see if I get better results it didn't work


agree with this. crius has better flavour for me as well and is more efficient on juice


----------



## mcgeerj35

Morning @boxerulez this is what i do and first off im saying i love my limitless i think its great but this is my opinion (my gran used to say a opinion is like a fart just cause you have one doesnt mean you have to share it ) lol but im gonna  but im rocking a dual tiger coil build like this at 0.22 ohms at 65 up to 95 watts still getting good results in the 120w mark here is my buld 





This is how far my wicking goes 




And what i do is see in the red circle i make like a air hole if you will with a toothpick or my tweezer tip 




Just lets it wick bit better works for me but i only go low on ohms 0.3 being the highest claptons work lekka tooo 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

